# Why do you still shoot fingers with a compound?



## buckles1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I like finger shooting because to me it is more natural than using a release. Even with the compound with all the extras like rests, sights etc it still feels more traditional using fingers


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Because I hit what I aim at !


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i'd quit before i'd shoot a release !!!!!!! ps : i'm not 53


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

BLGreenway said:


> Here's a question I'd like to ask all of you. Why, with the vast overwhelming number of compound bowhunters shooting release, do you still use those fingers connected to your hand? Now I won't lie to you and tell you that I haven't been tempted to go with a release...I have....but I keep coming back to the way I've done it from the days I started bowhunting. Why this way for me? Here's a list of some of my reasons. They are in no particular order.
> 
> 1. I enjoy the extra challenge that shooting with my fingers represent. It is much more satisfying to me.
> 2. I love the entire process of tuning my bow and arrows...which I understand as a finger shooter. (I don't have any clue how to truly tune these new bows or how to work on Carbon Arrows)
> ...


I'll jump in on #1 and #2, but must be shopping at the wrong stores for #3. A new finger bow these days will set you back a very pretty nickel. I can't remember thinking of shooting as "practice..." just love to shoot, regardless of the venue. I'm only a few birthday candles behind you, but seem stuck in my ways as well.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh, I realize that a new finger bow would be very expensive. A Hoyt Tribute must be near the century mark, yes? But what is cheaper is just keeping my present bow!


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

BLGreenway said:


> But what is cheaper is just keeping my present bow!


I would do well to "just keep" my present bow, but have what the Docs call an "addiction." I can't stop buying new (to me) bows. My wife has mentioned a few solutions to the problem, usually including putting some things dear to me in a Mason jar and setting it up in the cupboard.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

i tried to go release then i found out that not every release feels the same and i do not have the funds to buy and sell releases until i find the right 
one so i went back to what felt right.... also i still remember the days when i would go to a 3d shoot and somewhere alone the course there is somebody looking for a part that they lost.....


----------



## DozRdeer2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Finger shooting my Oneida Black Eagle and AeroForce bows equipped with a star hunter rest backed up by a plunger works quite well for me. No reason to change.


----------



## Oldruffedhunter (Aug 3, 2008)

I went from one extreme to the next this year. After years of shooting traditional equipment I went back to a compound. After going thru more than a dozen bows an I'm not exaggerating I got a Tribute after a flubbed 7 step shot on a bull in colorado. Way to many need nots on the Carbon spyder I had which to me is not conducive to elk hunting. I have more control with fingers plus I enjoy the feel of the string on my fingers. Am I as accurate as with a release? Not yet but I'm working on my form and release every day. But for hunting I'm more than accurate enough.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

In order to engage more of my brain.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm 67 in a few weeks and will never shoot any other way but barebow and fingers.I used a Martin Cougar for quite a few years and the long ATA was great but after I did in the last set of limbs, I chased up a 2011 Shadowcat and what a great bow.I am actually shooting more consistent scores and very close to a PB recently, while 2 round score aggregate is highest ever.Does have Barnsdale limbs though.I use a springy rest and have gone back to 3'' feathers. Great flight with only downside being sometimes arrow punches too deep into target bale which makes extracting the shaft with feathers intact a bit 'iffy' It is maxed out at 62#. In saying all this I do have another bow, a Razor X set up with drop away , release aid etc as a concession to gathering so many years under my belt just for hunting . It is just to 'clinical' to use anywhere else for me. Still setting myself little challenges to try and better my scores barebow.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Boyd said:


> In order to engage more of my brain.


That's interesting....care to elaborate?


----------



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

*Finally*,I don't have to explain to a fellow archer why I shoot fingers with a compound in why I don't have the latest bow. 

I agree with all of the previous posts. Regarding the last post, as for why engages my brain.... it seems there are constant challenges in terms of working out technical details to ensure a smoother release, or better arrow flight. 

I don't own a fast bow shot with a release, tuned by a techie at an archery shop that shoots like a rifle and requires the same set of skills and has been handed to me ready to go. I'm embarrassed that I can't shoot a recurve but I don't have the strength to hold a 60 pound bow for long periods of time, and have wounded too many deer without sights to be ethical.

I'm not sure why everyone's mentioning their age – we don't become helpless or senile when we cross the 50, 60 or even 70 mark. (I turned 71 last summer and still elk hunt and get a deer every year. Although the mountains are getting taller each year – but then, I'm getting smarter in figuring out ways to compensate).

*For the record I shoot*: a Martin Scepter ll, Beamon ICS Bow Hunter arrows (the cheapest carbons I could find), the springy rest (which prevents the arrow from falling off the rest at critical times), finger tabs I make myself, Blazer vanes and 145 grain Bear Broadheads. I have a reason for shooting each of these components and since hunting is my criteria for success, I am satisfied. If you are wondering, yes, I do get good arrow flight with this set up – my longest elk kill is 55 yards. It works for me…


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

BLGreenway said:


> That's interesting....care to elaborate?



In short... when shooting with a release I feel that there is a disconnect between me and the act of shooting. It allows me to easily isolate the aim from the release.
When shooting with fingers the connection between me and the bow is consistently there. The connection between aiming and release is a fine line that needs to be engaged mentally in order to isolate the aim from the shot.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't need sights or a release, like Gary said, I can hit what I need to.
Besides, it's fun shooting a 3-D competition with guys shooting sights and watch their faces when I make good shots.
Don.


----------



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

you shoot Scepter V and Shadowcat with fingers----3 below or split?


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

I never DROPPED my fingers when I was in my tree stand.


----------



## geezer hunter (Mar 27, 2011)

????? If you dropped one finger you would shoot with 2 fingers. I mean does he sho0t with 3 fingers EITHER with all 3 below the arrow nock or just 2 below and the index finger above the nock.

I agree... I don't drop a finger when I am hunting--only when I experiment on a range. Some say it is more accurate--less finger pinch


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Boyd said:


> In short... when shooting with a release I feel that there is a disconnect between me and the act of shooting. It allows me to easily isolate the aim from the release.
> When shooting with fingers the connection between me and the bow is consistently there. The connection between aiming and release is a fine line that needs to be engaged mentally in order to isolate the aim from the shot.


I admire that you have been able to do that. If I am understanding you correctly, I would say that I am just the opposite. I can't connect my aiming with my release. Because of a bad case of Target Panic, I've had to relearn how to disassociate my subconscious aiming from my actual release. This is why I now use a clicker. Now I don't have to worry about aiming and releasing....all I do is place my pin on the target, watch the spot to keep it, and keep repeating to myself to continue pulling pack on my string hand until the clicker goes off and I automatically release. Now my release is much more of a surprise and I can't try to guess when it will go off. I realize that some guys don't like this, but it has really helped me. Before this, I couldn't even hold on a groundhog without feeling this tremendous pressure to release the instant my pin met the target. Now, I feel very solid and in control of my shot. But as I said in my original post, I give all the credit to Joel Turner on this.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

ramboarhunter said:


> I never DROPPED my fingers when I was in my tree stand.


Very true!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

BLGreenway said:


> I admire that you have been able to do that. If I am understanding you correctly, I would say that I am just the opposite. I can't connect my aiming with my release. Because of a bad case of Target Panic, I've had to relearn how to disassociate my subconscious aiming from my actual release. This is why I now use a clicker. Now I don't have to worry about aiming and releasing....all I do is place my pin on the target, watch the spot to keep it, and keep repeating to myself to continue pulling pack on my string hand until the clicker goes off and I automatically release. Now my release is much more of a surprise and I can't try to guess when it will go off. I realize that some guys don't like this, but it has really helped me. Before this, I couldn't even hold on a groundhog without feeling this tremendous pressure to release the instant my pin met the target. Now, I feel very solid and in control of my shot. But as I said in my original post, I give all the credit to Joel Turner on this.


Regardless of how you shoot fingers, with or without a clicker, I admire anyone who remains in the ranks of finger-shooters.
Keep on shooting and improving.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

My signature says it all.


----------



## RCW 24601 (Dec 10, 2013)

Shooting fingers, I am much less likely to punch myself in the nose than when a release goes off during the draw. Also, just letting the back of my hand relax, letting the string go, rather than letting go of the string, works much better for me than waiting for a release to go off. When aiming, there just seems to be a moment when it is time to shoot. If all you have to to is relax, and the arrow is on its way, feels normal. Waiting for a release to go off just does not work for me. Sight or barebow, it is fingers for me. Hold a bucket of sand in the air, with the thin wire handle in your fingers like you would hold the string of your bow. Don"t flick your fingers open, just relax the back of your hand. See what happens to the bucket of sand. That is how it was explained to me. I pass that along out of respect for the man who showed me, and a a tip of the hat to when we shot C class Bowhunter, and had a great time doing it.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

why i shoot fingers with a compound?...because i also shoot my recurve and my trad bow like that (fingers, no sight).
39.5" martin mystic with a 24.5" DL.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

geezer hunter said:


> you shoot Scepter V and Shadowcat with fingers----3 below or split?


I don't have the index finger on my right hand so it looks like 3 under , when I shoot left handed I shoot 3 under.
Don.


----------



## triple HHH (Aug 23, 2014)

Just bought a Darton Cyclone DL 42" ATA going to fix the shelf to shoot off it. I cant a bow and because I can't shoot recurve's or long bows anymore due to neck injury this will have to do.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

The bucket of sand analogy is good with me , dead hand release , just relax the string and I shoot split too.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Boyd said:


> In short... when shooting with a release I feel that there is a disconnect between me and the act of shooting. It allows me to easily isolate the aim from the release.
> When shooting with fingers the connection between me and the bow is consistently there. The connection between aiming and release is a fine line that needs to be engaged mentally in order to isolate the aim from the shot.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I started shooting fingers nearly 30 years ago, went release and sights for about 15 years but started loosing my passion , dropped all the trinkets after 2006 when target panic bit hard and fave been shooting bowhunter style since with both compound and recurve since could not imagine going back now to a release aid


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

Well now; since March I've travelled from two compounds with many types of releases (5), three different sights, four different rests and many arrows, but one has been set up, now, with no sights and fingers only. I've hung the release bow up, and I switch from the compound, recurve and longbow depending on what course I'm shooting and who I'm shooting with. Smile. Finger shooting just feels comfortable, and the best thing is that's it's fun.


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

I've seen so many guys at our club using sights where their passion just seems to wane after a while, One shot a little off and you're probably off the podium. Barebow still attracts a number of shooters over here and while highly competitive one or two loose shots probably wont result in serious damage to the out come. In short it takes some of the anxiety away and people just seem to enjoy their archery a lot more, realizing it's still only a sport and not robotics.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Because I hit what I aim at !


Even if its the target above yours? Or was it below... dang getting old....


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

Some have questioned my mention of age in this thread. I think I mentioned it in part because that gives you a clue to the generation under which I arose. it is funny how things change. The first original finger compound shooters were thought to be very modern at the time. The compound was a contraption that many thought was cheating, and some still do. We who chose to accept this new compound device, also chose to shoot fingers because for the most part that is really all that existed for a long, long time. Besides, bows were built with that in mind, deflexed risers, long axle to axle length and high brace heights. And even when the shorter reflex, lower brace height bows were around, there was always plenty of other good finger bows to choose from. Now in the present day, we finger shooters, even compound finger shooters, are "almost" considered traditionalists. Now there are few good choices for good finger compounds. Crazy, huh? 

I too, as many of you, like the connection of my fingers to the string. I like the challenge. I enjoy the entire process of tuning my bow with fingers, and I understand it. But I have asked myself on occasion whether my decision to remain a finger compound shooter is that connection to the string or because of my age. I'd have to say, it is probably a little of both. I am a product of the times under which I started bowhunting, but at the same time, it is what I really enjoy. 

Thanks guys for your responses.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

ramboarhunter said:


> I never DROPPED my fingers when I was in my tree stand.


I never forgot my fingers in the truck or back at camp either. 

- I've tried shooting with a release and my scores didn't increase dramatically so I went back to my fingers. 
- Pulling a trigger just doesn't seem like archery to me. 
- I'm not sure why anyone would buy a new finger bow. At best they are slightly better geometry and perhaps some better composites but by enlarge they are new paint on old technology. Most of the used bows on the market are as good if not better. I have 3 matching bows and they were all bought used. 
- It's how I started and I have such fond memories of that time that it helps me stay enthused about shooting. I just think back to that old Jennings Split-T and the brand new PSE sight and I get this warm emotional feeling that brings me right back to the sport.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

As an aside....I think most of the new compounds are flat out ugly to my "mature" eyes. Look like something dropped off one of the satellites that made it back to earth. Just sayin'.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

boy do i agree with that , sir . if it does not have graceful recurved limbs it does not appeal to me .


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

When I got into archery back in the late 70's, I started out with a borrowed recurve. I devised a sight with a finishing nail stuck in a hunk of foam taped to the front of the sight window. When I got my first compound, a Browning Bantam, I tried a few releases but kept going back to my fingers. I might try a release again, someday. If...well....maybe...but I don't think I'm ready for that yet.


----------



## BLGreenway (Jan 18, 2014)

big cypress said:


> boy do i agree with that , sir . if it does not have graceful recurved limbs it does not appeal to me .


I agree also. I might be wrong but even the Hoyt Tribute limbs seem to lack that last little pretty recurve look at the tip. That would have finished the look. And why would Hoyt not use laminated limbs? The tribute has solid glass limbs yes? They are still nice looking bows, and I would seriously look at one if I didn't have my old Hoyt, but I think they could look just a little nicer. Just my opinion.


----------



## tguil (Mar 3, 2003)

BLGreenway said:


> I agree also. I might be wrong but even the Hoyt Tribute limbs seem to lack that last little pretty recurve look at the tip. That would have finished the look. And why would Hoyt not use laminated limbs? The tribute has solid glass limbs yes? They are still nice looking bows, and I would seriously look at one if I didn't have my old Hoyt, but I think they could look just a little nicer. Just my opinion.


Yep. Decent limbs....laminated with a slight recurve....and might buy one too. And to get back to the topic...I would still shoot fingers.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Started bowhunting in 1981. Never even tried a release. Not planning on it either!


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Been working with releases but I hate hunting with them. I still hunt mostly and the release is a pain. I keep trying to shoot a modern bow with fingers and have not found one that feels right yet. I'm looking for fingers and some modern speed. Tough to find.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Windrover said:


> I'm looking for fingers and some modern speed. Tough to find.


Just curious, but what do you consider "modern" speed? Over 300 fps?


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Because Trad is too hard and Compound Unlimited is too easy. Bowhunter seems like a nice fit - now I need to find me a good finger compound.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Paul68 said:


> Just curious, but what do you consider "modern" speed? Over 300 fps?


I would be content with 250-260. Tough to get with round or e-wheels.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Paul68 said:


> Just curious, but what do you consider "modern" speed? Over 300 fps?


Actually I just acquired a PSE Freak in an unusual configuration, that is 40 lb limbs. Set at max about 43 lbs., it shoots a 388 grain arrow at about 236 fps. The bows ATA is 38" but the big EVO cams make the effective string angle that of a 40" bow, measured on my draw board. My X200 recurve shoots that arrow at 153 fps and my old 1990 Hoyt Spectra at 52 lbs gets only 201 fps. 
To me at least 236 fps at 9grains per pound is sweet shooting and more than a match for any deer. I enjoy shooting several different bows but this one is quite exiting to me . I find finger shooting very relaxing and natural and I think this fingerbow will be the one I hunt with in the future.


----------



## dtirell (Jan 2, 2004)

I started with a hunting rig (compound with fingers shot instinctively) and used that rig for years. Once I stopped hunting and went to killing paper for fun I started adding to the rig. Front sight pins followed by a peep and then a short stab. Each step improved my scores and I shot that rig for years just for fun.

When I got interested in competing others suggested more toys. First was the log stab (scores went up a bit) and then a release. It was the release that stopped the march of new technology. While my scores improved the disconnect from the bow no longer made it feel like I was doing archery. So after a period I dropped the release and once again found the joy of shooting the bow.

After that I went back to a BHFSL style rig and while I cannot hang with the really good spot shooters it is fun to compete (and sometimes beat) guys using releases.

Of course this can lead to spending more money since it started a move backwards in tech - picked up a trad rig while the compound bow was getting a limb pocket issue fixed and just recently put in an order for a long bow.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

I have shot about every way you can name. The PSE Freak I picked up is only 38 ATA. I picked it up to start competing again with my good ole boy friends. Since then, I completely rebuilt my JVA Astro, with new old stock parts. That's my Finger bow. I put 65% energy wheels and 60lb maple/glass wedge limbs with the adjustable cable yokes and Fast flight system. I totally understand this type of bow. The speed the PSE Freak has is nice. But the feel of a clean finger release hitting the dot at longer distances cant be beat. 

Has anyone been to a large 3-D event where the guy shooting a perfect score barebow get a standing ovation? I was lucky enough to see him shoot at about a dozen events 25 years ago. I never saw him shoot under a 508 field round. I want to reach his level and not worry about what the new advertising gimik is this year. 

Going to shoot Bowhunter next. 1 anchor, no sights, 12 inch max stabilizer. 

Nock hunting with the release crowd , really is not fun anymore.


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

My second answer:
This thread has a lot of great answers of why we enjoy shooting with fingers but I would like to say that for certain kinds of hunting such as still hunting or spot and stalk in rough areas, the simple finger setup is still the best. I can understand that stand hunters would choose more technical target oriented equipment, just as rifle stand hunters might develop bean-field rifles, but on the ground and in the bush extra equipment is an impediment. 
Personally I mainly hunt for moose in northern Ontario. We mostly operate out of boats and when we go ashore its wilderness, no trails whatsoever. A tough [place on open class bows. The KISS principle applies. Fingers are better.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious folks, but what about "derailment issues?" Some of the new high performance bows have very shallow "channels" in the cams. I've always been told that for this reason alone, it is not a good idea to even draw back a bow with fingers. (Now I've done it many times, but then again I have decent form. And of course this may have answered my own question.) ~ That being said, I recall hearing all the "seasoned archers" derailing b/t Destroyer bows several years ago, and that was while using a release. (And there's the "cam lean thing" that I would imagine can compound issues too.)

I find the finger release method intriguing. Largely because I shoot a 27 inch draw. (And forgoing a release would increase my draw length an inch or more, putting me "in the sweet spot" in terms of cams etc. ~ My interest is not just about the speed. In fact, that's only a minor benefit. A 28+ inch draw would enable me to buy Hoyt bows in the #3 cam configuration, and also make resale easier. It's hard enough being a "leftie.")


----------



## grizzly_gregg (Aug 23, 2005)

Simple, really. My "run and gun" elk hunting isn't conducive to a release. I'm reaching for different calls, racking trees, using a range finder, creeping on hands and knees: all kinds of activity. I'm never sure which one will directly precede a shot, and the one year I tried a release, I was always clipping on and clipping off, and to clip on I had to take my eyes off the animal. I don't have any of these problems with fingers, and being able to shoot within a split second sometimes decides the season.


----------



## Metaleer (Jul 17, 2013)

My whole life I have shot fingers (65 years). I tried a release several times but it did nothing for me. I work had at being good at shooting fingers and feel it is a lot harder than shooting a release. It is more about me than the equipment. I enjoy when others watch me shoot and can not figure out how I can shoot as well as them or better when they shoot their release. Archery is a sport that I love that requires hard work and dedication, but the rewards are great. I love the Pro Tecs that I shoot and guess I am a lover and believer in the older quality equipment that is still out there at a reasonable price. Can I shoot 300 scores with it and take deer humanely with it? Yes To me it is like driving a vintage car that has been lovingly taken care of. :smile:


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

One thing I just re realized is that I love to see the arrow streaking towards the target. When I shot more aggressive speed cams the arrow was in the target and I missed all that beautiful flight.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 1, 2013)

1 , bowhunting is a challenge. It is more challenging without being so modern.. 
2, No peep needed with a good anchor therefore angles, or lighting have less effect. 
3, quicker to ready the shot and execute. 
4, my fingers on the string give me control of the bow if I need the other hand.
5, my finger tab fits well if I insert my hand into my pocket. 
6, no chance of clanging my tab against metal as with a release
7 and best of all, beating my peers on the range who shoot releases
8, I have target panic with a release from so many years of paper tuning, but not with fingers. 
9, just an overall more confidence in the woods

Drawbacks, less compact, generally less speed.


----------



## comprar (Nov 9, 2015)

I shot WB without the plunger for a long time. It did work well, but the addition of the plunger improved my paper tears, bare shaft tuning and broadhead flight. I know a lot of guys say paper-tuning is worthless for finger shooting, but I think it's helpful the way I do it.

When I first added the plunger it had a very negative effect. It took some fine tuning of the tension before I say improvement.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I now shoot my compound with just a vintage golden key rest, and a quiver attached, I aim with the arrow and just gap my distances....I shoot 3 under with a tab, its so simple, I simply didn't like sights, releases, ect...im pretty accurate out to 30-35 yards, Ive always been a recurve guy but with my compound I always used all the new tech and gear...not anymore, shooting barebow compound is quite addicting


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got the urge last year to try shooting a compound like a recurve, with fingers, no sights. What's not to like, the let-off is great, I can shoot higher poundage, heavier spined arrows, faster arrows, you have a consistent draw length and a back wall to hold against. I feel guilty like I am cheating on my recurve though.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

cheeney said:


> I just got the urge last year to try shooting a compound like a recurve, with fingers, no sights. What's not to like, the let-off is great, I can shoot higher poundage, heavier spined arrows, faster arrows, you have a consistent draw length and a back wall to hold against. I feel guilty like I am cheating on my recurve though.


I know what you mean, feels weird lol....but whats not to like about aiming with the arrow and it literally goes where you aim....not sure why I didn't start this earlier


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

Because the last four animals that I have tried shooting with a release bow I screw it up and wound it or just miss. I have yet to miss with my finger bow not once. I dont have target panic with my finger bows.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ebutler said:


> Because the last four animals that I have tried shooting with a release bow I screw it up and wound it or just miss. I have yet to miss with my finger bow not once. I dont have target panic with my finger bows.


same here, plus it gives you more feel on the string and a better anchor point, whats not to like


----------



## egquebec (Oct 7, 2014)

Simply because I'm shooting an olympic bow most of the year... So, for me it's natural to use fingers on my hunting compound bow.
Both bows have same setup, same rest, same plunger and I use also same tab... When I switch in hunting mode I have nothing to change in my form.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

butler,
Check your private messages. Thanks


----------



## Ryuken (Sep 21, 2016)

ramboarhunter said:


> I never DROPPED my fingers when I was in my tree stand.


Good one 

I shoot both, finger and release. Release is like shooting a precision rifle, while fingers is more organic, feeling the bow, etc. Shooting fingers makes me a better archer.


----------

